# Missrapunzel passe les deux mille en douceur



## Nil-the-Frogg

Ah ah! J'ai finalement pu me libérer cinq minutes pour venir ouvrir ce fil... 

Des félicitations bien méritées pour un zèbre à roulettes ma foi bien rapide et qu'il m'est toujours agréable de croiser au détour des fora.


----------



## Suehil

Always good to see you on the forum!
CONGRATULATIONS on your 2000 posts - I hope to congratulate you on the next 1000 very soon!

Sue


----------



## hunternet

2000 posts ! Mince !

Moi qui croyait être le premier sur ce coup, je me suis fait dépasser par les événements, et celui-ci en est un ! je suis donc chaudement encouragé à faire mon propre essai de félicitations !

Mes félicitations à Missrapunzel pour ces 2000 posts, dont la teneur invite souvent les utilisateurs de ce forum à faire plus attention à leur langage, qui devrait être plus châtié, auquel cas ils se font châtier pour leur langage !


Merci encore pour ces posts qui permettent à tous de balayer devant leur porte...heu sur le forum, à quand une fonction "sweep" ou "slash" spécialement concue pour toi ? Voire de nouveaux smileys ? (angryforera, souriredeconnivence, canardàtroispattessansroulettes...)

Bref, à force de voir des posts de mods (et quel dommage qu'elle ne le soit pas) on en oublierait presque qu'elle reste une senior member modèle (ses traductions sur des sujets de commerce/marketing en attestent), bref, tous mes complimods...heu, compliments !

J'avoue que je ne te voyais pas arriver si haut si rapidement, il ne reste plus qu'à déboucher le champagne (sans laisser traîner la bouteille sinon tu vas nous signaler...); et à te souhaiter une bonne continuation !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Des félicitations bien méritées pour un zèbre à roulettes ma foi bien rapide et qu'il m'est toujours agréable de croiser au détour des fora.


Merci Nil-the-Frogg d'avoir pris la peine d'initier cette festoyade de mes 2000 posts! 
Heureusement que mon avatar n'a rien entendu, il aurait pu mal le prendre, c'est un _canard zébré à roulettes_ allemand et il s'appelle Janosch [ya-nosh]. 


Suehil said:


> Always good to see you on the forum!
> CONGRATULATIONS on your 2000 posts - I hope to congratulate you on the next 1000 very soon!


Thank you Sue!! It's always a pleasure to see you too, and an honour to receive your congratulations! 


hunternet said:


> Merci encore pour ces posts qui permettent à tous de balayer devant leur porte...heu sur le forum, à quand une fonction "sweep" ou "slash" spécialement concue pour toi ? Voire de nouveaux smileys ? (angryforera, souriredeconnivence, canardàtroispattessansroulettes...)


Hunternet...je ne sais pas comment commencer...  Merci! 
Ce forum ne serait pas grand'chose sans son chasseur (<- another tongue-twister?!)  et je veux bien tout ce que tu proposes : les compliments, les smileys spécialement conçus, un nouveau statut s'il le fallait, et le champagne! 
Ton message vaut quelques poignées de pièces! (ah... il est où ce smiley sourire de connivence?)  Mille mercis!! 
Une dernière remarque, tu as mis un seul / dans ton message.... c'est bien toi, Hunternet?


----------



## DearPrudence

Bon, bah, hein, Missrapunzel va tellement vite qu'on n'a pas le temps de la féliciter comme il faut ! 
He, il faut attendre un peu que d'autres forer@s viennent te féliciter (ce qui ne manquera pas) avant de remercier ! Dans le forum anglais-français, c'est comme ça que ça marche, et heureusement pour les pauvres posters, tu le sais et vole à leur rescousse, mais ici, c'est plus lent, hein ?  

En tout cas, félicitations pour tous ces posts toujours aidatoires et ces reports bien-donnant-un-coup-de-pouce-atoires


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Félicitations Missrapunzel! 2000 posts... c'est énorme!*

*Je voudrais te remercier de ton aide et te dire que lire tes réponses est un plaisir.*

*Alors au nom de tous dans ce forum, je te dis FELICITATIONS et MERCI!!*

*Bisous, *
*Cristina*


----------



## Punky Zoé

Missrapunzel, on repère d'abord son zèbre coloré  canard zébré, puis on découvre ses contributions pertinentes (2000 à ce jour, mais il m'est avis que ce n'est qu'une première étape ...), mêlées de complicité avec certaine / personne .
   Bravo et à la prochaine ! (demain ?)   ​


----------



## Missrapunzel

DearPrudence said:


> Bon, bah, hein, Missrapunzel va tellement vite qu'on n'a pas le temps de la féliciter comme il faut !


Merci DearPrudence.... je suis très flattée....  en quelque sorte, serais-tu en train de dire que je suis la senior qui signale plus vite que son ombre?!!!   En tout cas, c'est un plaisir d'agir aidatoirement avec les foreros et coupdepouçatoirement avec la Mod team. 


Cristina Moreno said:


> *Je voudrais te remercier de ton aide et te dire que lire tes réponses est un plaisir.*
> 
> *Alors au nom de tous dans ce forum, je te dis FELICITATIONS et MERCI!!*


Merci Cristina, lire ton message ici est un plaisir aussi! "au nom de tous dans le forum" ?    Je vais rougir... ah c'est déjà fait! 


Punky Zoé said:


> Missrapunzel, on repère d'abord son zèbre coloré  canard zébré, puis on découvre ses contributions pertinentes (2000 à ce jour, mais il m'est avis que ce n'est qu'une première étape ...), mêlées de complicité avec certaine / personne.


Merci Punky Zoé! Ah oui bien sûr ; je n'avais pas l'intention de résilier mon compte maintenant! Mais plutôt de redoubler d'assiduité... 
Une complicité avec une certaine personne? Ah? ça se voit tant que ça?!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Missrapunzel said:


> [...] c'est un _canard zébré à roulettes_ allemand et il s'appelle Janosch [...]


Ah bon ? 
Bravo à Janosch alors ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Missrapunzel

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ah bon ?
> Bravo à Janosch alors !
> 
> Bisettes.


Oh là là... Merci Karine!!  L'animation est super et la ressemblance est frappante!! 
Quel talent décidément!


----------

